# Computername auslesen



## Lu (30. Nov 2004)

Hallo, weiß jemand wie ich mit Java den Computernamen auslesen kann.

Also unter dos kann ich ja echo %Computername% eingeben und bekomme den dann. Kann ich das irgendwie aus Java aufrufen und die Ausgabe dann in einen String schreiben oder gibt es da vielleicht eine andere Möglichkeit.


----------



## abollm (30. Nov 2004)

Versuche es einmal damit:


```
import java.net.*;

public class MachineName
{
  public static void main(String[] args)
  {
     try {
       //Get compter name
       System.out.println(InetAddress.getLocalHost().getHostName());
       
     } catch (UnknownHostException e) {
       System.err.println(e.toString());
       System.exit(1);
     }
   }
}
```


----------



## Lu (30. Nov 2004)

Ok, danke. Werd ich mal testen.


----------



## DTR (30. Nov 2004)

Oder du fragst die System.properties ab, da ist der Computername auch vermerkt.


----------

